# most expats



## JamesMorales

Greetings, everyone!
I would like to know which small cities/towns 
have the most expats living there (other than Cuenca).


----------



## Fall off the Map

Canoa, Bahia, Salinas on the coast. Cotacachi in the north. Baños in the central east. Vilcabamba in the south. This is by no means a complete list. Also, there are many expats in the valley suburbs around Quito, if you consider those "small towns."


----------

